# Excessive water drinking



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

I have a question about my 20 week old maltese puppy. She just seems to LOVE water. If the bowl is left down she would drink the entire thing and pee every 15 mins large clear amounts. I'm not sure if she is thirsty (how could she be if peeing a large amount and clear?) or if she just enjoys lapping it up. She is always in search of the bowl if its not there. And will lick condensation off things and whatnot too and go crazy for ice cubs when she hears me rumbling through them. Or run to the bathroom when she hears the water running (but yet she hates baths lol) She has had all her puppy check ups and everything looks good. I was wondering if this is normal behavior for puppies and if she will outgrow this?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you monitor how much water she is drinking? Is it a full cup measurement in the bowl. Please remember the more the puppy plays the more she is thirsty and wants to drink. Just like a sedentary person wont drink as much as a person who works out daily. My 2 share a 2 cup water bowl and we refill it at least once a day. Sometimes more if they get to play outside.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's an article on excessive thirst . 
Dog Always Thirsty? How Much Water Is Too Much?
I have 4 dogs and I put out five clean fresh filled water bowls each morning. The bowls are small, but when I clean and put fresh water in later in the day, there is still water in all of the bowls. 

It seems like your fluff is drinking a lot of water. I would ask my vet about it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would start with a urinalysis at the vet. This can be anything from psychogenic polydipsia to diabetes insipidus to ectopic ureters to infection. 
Roo presented identically when we brought him home from the breeder. He has diabetes insipidus and gets meds 2-3x/day for his entire life.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a note to say that dogs that are fed entirely on kibble will drink more than dogs fed a good wet or raw diet.


----------

